# NEW MEMBER 2010...removed



## dicktimber (23 Dec 2009)

rrrrr eeeee ttttt


----------



## Ironballs (23 Dec 2009)

A VIP member would be Makepeace, not a footballist :wink:


----------



## lurker (23 Dec 2009)

WTF is he on about :duno: 

Bit early in the evening to have hit the bottle :roll:


----------



## Smudger (23 Dec 2009)

lurker":2u40rbss said:


> WTF is he on about



Absolutely no idea!


----------



## Racers (24 Dec 2009)

Football-yawn, its a woodwork forum, I don't care what your day job is, unless its woodwork related :wink: 

Pete


----------



## stevebuk (24 Dec 2009)

if its so secret how do you know he's coming here???


----------



## Waka (24 Dec 2009)

Victim in Prison, can't wait to hear his lame excuse.


----------



## dicktimber (24 Dec 2009)

sorry chaps
The papers reported that a premiership manager had been caught in a den of ill repute ......
but they couldn't reveal his name.......thought you might have read about it?
hope that clears it all up?


Happy Christmas 

Mikeeee


----------



## Mike.C (24 Dec 2009)

dicktimber":9ucgb7kr said:


> sorry chaps
> The papers reported that a premiership manager had been caught in a den of ill repute ......
> but they couldn't reveal his name.......thought you might have read about it?
> hope that clears it all up?
> ...



Sorry Mike but I still don't get it. What has all that got to do with him being a forum member???????  

I ain't even had a drink so I can't blame it on the bottle  

Cheers

Mike


----------



## head clansman (24 Dec 2009)

hi 



> sorry chaps
> The papers reported that a premiership manager had been caught in a den of ill repute ......
> but they couldn't reveal his name.......thought you might have read about it?
> hope that clears it all up?




no note at all, :duno:

um it is christmas day tomorrow not the 1st of april is it . hc


----------



## dicktimber (24 Dec 2009)

You know this is one of the down sides of the internet.

Why can't people just be polite, instead of abbreviated swearing when they don't understand a post.?
It was meant as a joke but seems to have miss fired,

All you had to say was,...sorry Mikee didn't read about it so can't make a relationship with the post......
but no...just abbreviated foul language. sad.

I have removed the post now so, I hope that puts an end to a miss interpreted Happy Christmas to you all.

Mikee


----------



## Mike.C (24 Dec 2009)

dicktimber":2i3sa8p0 said:


> You know this is one of the down sides of the internet.
> 
> Why can't people just be polite, instead of abbreviated swearing when they don't understand a post.?
> It was meant as a joke but seems to have miss fired,
> ...



Come on Mike. I do hope that it was not my post that upset you because it certainly was not meant to, and I did not abbreviate any foul language. In fact I felt a bit of a dip stick for not understanding what you were talking about, hence the reason for mentioning the bottle.

Cheer up mate, hope you have a great christmas.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Smudger (24 Dec 2009)

I'd read about the Sun's rather pathetic article saying it couldn't name the manager because of 'Human Rights' (in fact because they would be breaching the Press Complaints Code) but I never made a connection between that and joining a woodworking forum.

Was I missing something?


----------



## clewlowm (24 Dec 2009)

yep your missing a few brain cell's. i was always told not to gossip. all the best for 2010.


----------



## Smudger (24 Dec 2009)

clewlowm":hnscwlub said:


> yep your missing a few brain cell's. i was always told not to gossip. all the best for 2010.



Thanks for that.

Another post I don't understand - what have I done to offend you?


----------



## pren (24 Dec 2009)

dicktimber":3scmudy8 said:


> Why can't people just be polite, instead of abbreviated swearing when they don't understand a post.?
> 
> Mikee





ironballs":3scmudy8 said:


> A VIP member



Such abbreviated language I have never heard!! [-X :lol: :lol:


----------



## wizer (24 Dec 2009)

What a strange thread? Even I can't work out what's going on here...


----------



## Ironballs (24 Dec 2009)

Buggered if I know either


----------



## RogerS (27 Dec 2009)

Maybe it's Santa's cryptic crossword?

Refuse to wear, cleric losing work (7)


----------



## devonwoody (27 Dec 2009)

RogerS":30wy2ce2 said:


> Maybe it's Santa's cryptic crossword?
> 
> Refuse to wear, cleric losing work (7)




undress?


----------



## StevieB (27 Dec 2009)

defrock?


----------



## RogerS (27 Dec 2009)

No..both wrong ..


----------



## devonwoody (27 Dec 2009)

??cloth


----------



## RogerS (27 Dec 2009)

dw..no.


----------



## devonwoody (27 Dec 2009)

So give us some letters you twisted cleric


----------



## RogerS (27 Dec 2009)

remember that clues usually have an indication of the answer at either the beginning or the end.

Words in clues are also often chosen to mislead because they can be pronounced differently. A word can be spelt the same but have a totally different meaning. A noun as a verb and vice versa, for example.

That should help.


----------



## devonwoody (27 Dec 2009)

dustman


----------



## RogerS (27 Dec 2009)

How do you get dustman, dw? 

Anyway, it's wrong :wink:


----------



## devonwoody (27 Dec 2009)

refuse could be dust, and cleric could be man.

But any letters already in place would have told me differently.


----------



## RogerS (27 Dec 2009)

I see where you're coming from but you're missing picking up on the other words in the clue. In most crossword clues, most (ideally all) the words are involved.

OK..last letter is H


----------



## CHJ (27 Dec 2009)

sackcloth (7 )  hit the wrong number key. got the wrong *matrix* 



ans: Hessian


----------



## RogerS (27 Dec 2009)

Bathrobe ?

Wardrobe?

Wineskin?


----------



## Steve Maskery (27 Dec 2009)

I got Roger's in about 10 seconds  :smug: , but Chas has me stumped.

My two favourite recent ones have been

1. Tell-tale weapon ( 8 )

2. Old professor declared to have bought toys by mistake (7)

S


----------



## Mike.C (27 Dec 2009)

Steve Maskery":2dtq9xxg said:


> I got Roger's in about 10 seconds  :smug: , but Chas has me stumped.
> 
> My two favourite recent ones have been
> 
> ...



Come on then what's the answer to Rogers you smug git :wink:

And to show how thick I am, I thought that Chas's was the answer to Rogers. You know "Sack" as in losing work. Man of the cloth. Refusing to wear the Sackcloth in penance :lol: 

Yes you do not need to tell me, I'm as thick as dung, but I never do crosswords :roll: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Steve Maskery (27 Dec 2009)

Mike.C":26k64tjs said:


> Steve Maskery":26k64tjs said:
> 
> 
> > I got Roger's in about 10 seconds  :smug: , but Chas has me stumped.
> ...




OK, I'll do them in "invisible Ink" so you'll have to highlight them to see the answer.

Roger's is "Rubbish". Rub = Wear, Op is short for Opus which means Work, so a Bishop without Work is Bish.

Mine:
1. "Crossbow" - the Tale of William Tell.....

2. "Spooner". It's not that he bought toys, he taught boys!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## devonwoody (27 Dec 2009)

The answer is here.


http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&so ... =&aq=f&oq=


----------



## Mike.C (27 Dec 2009)

Steve Maskery":zriw3wme said:


> Mike.C":zriw3wme said:
> 
> 
> > Steve Maskery":zriw3wme said:
> ...



You brain of britain flash git. Well done Roger :lol: :lol: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## RogerS (27 Dec 2009)

Cheers Mike...It's much easier to set them. I couldn't work out Steve's.

Cheers

Roger


----------



## Steve Maskery (27 Dec 2009)

So what is Chas's then?
S


----------



## devonwoody (27 Dec 2009)

I think messiah could fit if other letters match.


----------



## Tom K (28 Dec 2009)

devonwoody":24etc1k2 said:


> I think messiah could fit if other letters match.



Yeah they just need to alter the questions to fit your answers John :lol:


----------



## devonwoody (28 Dec 2009)

Hi. Roger, please tell me I am correct. :wink:


----------



## RogerS (28 Dec 2009)

Tom K":gzqt77sg said:


> devonwoody":gzqt77sg said:
> 
> 
> > I think messiah could fit if other letters match.
> ...



John..I refer to the Right Honorable Tommo's reply  

Or put it another way, No!


----------



## devonwoody (28 Dec 2009)

OK, I give in, what is the solution?

BTW which paper was the crossword in?


----------



## RogerS (28 Dec 2009)

John, Steve M has already given you the answer earlier on in his reply together with the explanation. But here it is.

Refuse...verb but also noun. That is the key.

Wear = rub

A cleric could be vicar, rev, reverend, deacon etc but here I'm after Bishop. 

Work is often referred to in crosswords as OP. So losing work means removing the OP from Bishop...leaving Bish

Stick Rub in front and you get Rubbish = refuse.

Which crossword? All my own work, I'm afraid


----------



## Smudger (28 Dec 2009)

My head hurts.


----------



## devonwoody (28 Dec 2009)

Refuse could be a mess
and a cleric to some could be a messiah.

Seven letter word ending in h.

But you are the umpire.


----------



## RogerS (28 Dec 2009)

](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## Steve Maskery (28 Dec 2009)

OK, here's some from last Sunday Times Christmas Crossword. I've done the rest, but these stump me. Ignorance on display.

49a. He'll try to ring new English decoration supplier (5,4)

53a. Twelve time table? ( 8 )
I thought this was POSTPONE, but I already have c??o?d?(e). Not sure of the E.

65a. Mutton with French main cereal (5)
E?M?R. MER is French for Sea, so that is French main, but I have no idea where Mutton or Cereal feature.

60a. Form a queue, maybe (5)
P?A?T. I keep thinking PLANT, but apart from planting things in a row, I don't get it.

69a. It's balm to downright anger (12)
?R?N?Y?L?N?E. Not sure about the L, it might be A, depending on whether 57D is ATONAL or STANZA.

38d. Girl covers setup fee. (7)
A?N???S. The obvious answer is ANNETES, but what sort of a word is that?

45d Be wrong to throw out this drink (5)
????R?. No idea.

Any help etc, etc.
Stupid Steve.


----------



## CHJ (28 Dec 2009)

Steve Maskery":1c5hr05n said:


> ...
> 60a. Form a queue, maybe (5)
> P?A?T. I keep thinking PLANT, but apart from planting things in a row, I don't get it.
> 
> ......



PLAIT = Queue (braid of hair )


----------



## Steve Maskery (28 Dec 2009)

I didn't know that. Thanks, Chas.
S


----------



## CHJ (28 Dec 2009)

> 65a. Mutton with French main cereal (5)
> E?M?R. MER is French for Sea, so that is French main, but I have no idea where Mutton or Cereal feature.




emmer = cereal


----------



## Steve Maskery (28 Dec 2009)

OK, got it, but why is EM Mutton?
S


----------



## studders (28 Dec 2009)

RogerS":a5zoq3nx said:


> ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)


 
That's the first thing that's made me larf out loud in ages.


----------



## studders (28 Dec 2009)

CHJ":2pty6cah said:


> sackcloth (7 )  hit the wrong number key. got the wrong *matrix*
> 
> 
> 
> ans: Hessian



Oh ya swine ye, I had that straight away but my letter count was wrong. Grrrrr.


----------



## RogerS (28 Dec 2009)

38d Annates - the whole of the first year's profits of a Roman Catholic benefice which were generally given to the papal treasury


----------



## Steve Maskery (28 Dec 2009)

!

Never heard of it. But thanks.
S


----------



## CHJ (28 Dec 2009)

Steve Maskery":2c2e80ji said:


> OK, got it, but why is EM Mutton?
> S



printing; a square piece of lead used for spacing, "since `*em* quad' is hard to distinguish from `en quad', printers sometimes called it a `*mutton* quad'"


----------



## Steve Maskery (29 Dec 2009)

How do you _KNOW_ all this stuff?
Thanks (again).
S


----------

